# The World's Top Casters



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

In past years people that wanted to see the top UKSF casters had to get a video in PAL format and then spend addition money to convert it the US video format of NTSC. This year things are different. All 272 casts of the “2003 UKSF Masters Finals” are now available on one DVD from Capital Longcasters. We have compiled the 16 original digital discs down to one full digital DVD. A lot of work went into converting each disc one at a time from PAL to NTSC. The menu allows you to jump to your favorite caster or skip to your favorite round again and again. The disc is being offered for educationally purposes only. It shows all eight of the casting rounds. By comparing each caster’s round to the included scorecard you can see how technique and casting conditions affect the results of each cast. 

The digital format allows for freeze frame, frame by frame viewing, slow motion and more. This is a major step forward in getting a better understanding how the World’s top casters perform in competition. How you use the information is a matter of personal choice. This digital version allows you to see the sinker path, the subtle body movements of each caster, the power curve, and speed required to for the big hits. 

Since each copy is burned one at a time with the Serial Number imbedded in the DVD for tracking purposes, please allow two weeks for delivery. 

The cost is just $30.00 for the DVD plus $5 shipping and handling compared to nearly $100 if you do it yourself. You can order through Paypal by sending your payment to [email protected] or by mail at:

Capital Longcasters
12138 Central Avenue #201
Mitchellville, MD 20721
(301) 333-2136
[email protected] 

Include your complete name and address with your order. 

As usual, all proceeds benefit fishing related projects or fishing related charities.


----------



## DFORKMAN (Oct 21, 2003)

yes that sounds like a good thing for wanting to get some ideas on certain techniqe ... the basics thing we need to know on long distance casting . pay day is coming....


----------



## INDIO (Jul 10, 2002)

thats a great idea james.

i sent a request thru paypal.

hope you still have some available at this time ? all i can do is read about casting,still have a few more weeks of therapy.


thanks 

DWIGHT


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

The DVD's went in the mail today.


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

I got mine today. Thanks


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Benthook,

Could I ask you to give a breif review of the DVD ?


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

breif review 
I couldn't get it to work on my sons laptop so he put it in the home system which he lost the controler(dog ate it) to.I only saw about 5 minutes before I had to smoke some turkeys but it was great. You could see the lead in many of the cast which is going to be real helpful when I get to sit down and really watch it.I'm hoping to watch it Monday. I was surprised by all the goofy handed casters(left handed)


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Many thanks


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

andy. i think you casted pendulum on all 8 casts. when you coming over so we can discuss this. i am sooting OTG. there are a lot of different styles. i know danny is a great caster but i can't bend over that far without falling. but to be serious, i liked it, and will watch it many more times. i haven't seen roger in a long time but i took the casters[years ago ] to IRI as the blues were running. he and rich. liening got into a silly contest and roger put his weight thru a buoy. see if he rembers that part of it.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Billr,

I hope to be over for the Worlds (October).

I too tried Dannys style and gave myself a nose bleed  thats just way too much movement of my head  

I'm glad that you liked the finished product.

Maybe see you later in the year.


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

andy. i'm using OTG casts and have picked up approx. 100ft. i ordered a carbon metal rod but i don't know when it will get here. it's tied up in customs for some reason and the N.E. open is next week. i hope to get up to 600 ft. by my birthday in 4mos.[78].can i do it?


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Sure you can - have faith in your own abilities.


----------

